

Show HN: Watch young people present their hacks. YRS - maxehmookau
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1HEHtXM3J8

======
maxehmookau
This is the live stream of the finale of Young Rewired State 2014. 9-18 year
olds are given a week to design and build hacks and given the chance to
present these projects to a panel of judges.

